# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  نمایش محتویات تگ <div> از یک وب سایت در یک وبسایت دیگر

## svceee

سلام.دوستان بنده به یک کد احتیاج دارم.ممنون میشم از دوستان کسی بتونه بنده رو راهنمایی کنه.

یک وب سایت هست که محتویاتی تو صفحاتش هست که اونا رو تو تگ <div> قرار میده.

حالا  میخوام اون محتویات رو به مخاطبم نشون بدم اما از  اونجا که مخاطبایی که به سایت بنده میان اکثرا تازه کار هستن شاید با دیدن  باقی مطالب اون صفحه سردرگم بشن.(اون سایت انگلیسی هستش).

از طرفی  محتویاتی که توسط اون سایت تو تگ <div> قرار داده میشه هر روز به  وسیله یه روبات به روز میشه و من نمیتونم خودم یه صفحه با اون محتویات درست  کنم و هر روز به صورتی دستی اپدیتش کنم.

روی هم رفته یه جور کد ای فریم از اون دایو میخوام.

تو چند تا سایت چند تا کد پیدا کردم که متاسفانه کار نمیکنه.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...nother-website




*How can I display one <div> from one site in another <div> in another website?*

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...7164635AAETAuG




*Can I embed another web page in a div tag?  I don't want to use frames?*

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...5203221AA6SkJG

لطفا بنده رو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## svceee

:ناراحت:  دوستان کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## tamafi6

دوست من من متوجه منظورشمانمیشم این اپ اپ چی هست بهتره بیشترتوضیح بدی ایامنظورت iframeهست

----------


## svceee

> دوست من من متوجه منظورشمانمیشم این اپ اپ چی هست بهتره بیشترتوضیح بدی ایامنظورت iframeهست


سلام.دوست عزیز پست بسیار ناخانا بود.
زمانی که اون پست رو نوشتم کیبردم حروف فارسی نداشت.
ویرایش شده.

منظور صفحات پاپ اپ بود.

در کل میخوام محتویات دایو یک سایت رو تو سایت خودم نمایش بدم.

----------


## amiretemad

سلام

ابتدا 2 صفحه ایجاد کنید 

صفحه اول : 
<?php    
    $url = 'http://ghasedaknet.com';
    $output = file_get_contents($url);        
    echo $output;
?>

صفحه دوم :

<script src="jquery-1.4.1.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(e) {
    
    $('div#load').load('http://localhost/ttt/index.php div.first_page_service_items');
    
});
</script>
<div id="load" style="background-color:#F00"></div>

توی صفحه دوم دقت کنید که حتما فایل jquery رو لود کرده باشید 
توی تابع لود که استفاده کردم div.first_page_service_items  میره محتوای این دیو رو میاره و http://localhost/ttt/index.php  آدرس صفحه اول هست

موفق باشید

----------


## svceee

دوست عزیز خیلی متشکرم از لطف شما

اما واقعیت اینه که زیاد اشنایی به برنامه نویسی و کد ندارم.

میشه زحمت بکشید مثلا دایو 
*Browsers and Plugins*

این سایت
http://www.filehippo.com



 رو برام تو یه صفحه دیگه لود کنید؟


منظورم اینه که سورسش رو اماده واسه بنده قرار بدید؟!


خیلی ممنون از لطفی که میکنید

----------


## AliFs71

دوستان کسی هست بگه از کد صفحه دوک چطور باید استفاده کرد؟
کد صفحه اول رو وارد کردم و کل محتویات صفحه رو آورد. حالا چطور میشه فقط یک دایو کلس رو ازش نمایش داد؟

----------


## naabzist

یه شماره میدم با این شماره تماس بگیر احتمالا بتونه کمکتون کنه . 
09147257004
مهندس عسگری . خیلی با شخصیت هستش ایشون . فقط همه چیز براش پولیه و متاسفانه اعتقاد به این داره من که دانش رو دارم باید کسی که می خواد این دانش رو داشته باشه باید پولش رو به من بپردازه .

----------

